# BDJV's Soul Reapers; Chaos Renegades



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

This is my Chaos Marine army that I have been building off and on; mostly off for the last year. I got totally sidetracked with my FOW armies. I am now trundling ahead full speed on them again.

Here are some of the finished items.

Titus the 'Butcher' my Daemon Prince

































Xusia the 'Soul Eater'









Here is "Decimator" the Chaos Vindicator.


































Here are a couple of detail shots.


























I'm really happy with the color of the severed heads. They turned out better than I though they would, it's been a while since I painted any Zombies.

Here is one of my Basic Marines. He's done minus the basing and insignia on his shoulder.

































And finally for now my upright Obliterator. I'm actually working on finishing him today.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Badass man, those look really really good. Keep us informed on these minis.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Holy shit! +rep beautifully done!!!


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks guys! I promise regular updates! k:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice models, I like the paint scheme and it is really neatly done. Are you going to be posting your Dwarfs up as well?


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

I'll post up the Dwarves eventually; I need to have a photo shoot wiff 'em.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

That paint scheme is fantastic and the customizations you made on that rhino are brilliant. I am also digging the pose you put that marine in! Keep those pics coming!

Chaosftw


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

nice stuff man! Really like the flesh colours you've used! That demon prince is top notch for sure. And ooohhh the old vindicator, man how I miss that Big Metal Gun on front... was cool when it was a big gun, not dozer on the front, well done!


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice work, neat and well preformed in all ways


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Excellent work all around. I really dig the flesh tones on the Prince in particular.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys!

Here is my revamped Dakka Pred.


















I forgot how tedius cutting and mounting bolts/rivets is! :shok:


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

That is quite possibly the nicest daemon I've seen. Grats


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Great stuff. I like the extra armour on the Pred.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

That pred is lookin great man! On suggestion though, I'd cut the muzzle off of the heavy bolters and glue the dragon heads on to replace the marine ish muzzle. It looks odd with the way you've got it, to me anyway!! Nice extra armour, ya those rivets are annoying but man they paid off!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I have to agree..., very well done! This will make for a great looking army.:victory:



> Thanks guys! I promise regular updates!


We'll hold you to that:wink:


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, I appreciate them.

Here's an update on the Olblit; I'm getting ready to really dig into the flesh tone today. The flesh will end up a very similar shade to that of the DP.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

lookin great!!! The use of the Terminator head is a nice touch, your conversion work for the weapon hands is solid to boot!! great work on the flesh tones man!


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Here is a size comparison with a standard Chaos marine. Incase anyone was wondering about the difference in hight.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

do you have pics of this Oblit before it has paint on it? I'm curious as to how you worked the height of the fig and worked the legs and stuff... great work!


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Unfortunantly I was lazy and didn't strip the oblit before conversion. Here are a couple of pics.



















I know the Left hip is slightly too wide but I just ran with it because Oblits are mutated and S&P in game terms.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm gonna call the skin done, I've still got to finish the Gold, Steel and the base.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

BDJV said:


> I'm gonna call the skin done, I've still got to finish the Gold, Steel and the base.


Looks awsome! really diging the oblits. I have 6 yo paint up so its nice seeing smoe cool techniques.

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks bud!

Here is the completed Obliterator!


































He turned out much better than I thought he would when I started this conversion.

Edit: added bigger pics.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I all ask you to change is this: picture size. Must have bigger pics to really appreciate the beauty models you are posting up here.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the comments! 

Is that better for you!


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm making progress on the first half of squad Sokar. This is squad where the Plasma gunner I showed in the first post goes.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Here's a quick update and a question.

Is the copper enough of a contrast for the Bolter shells?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd say it works perfectly yea BD. This is some brillaint work. Whats the avergae time you spend on a mini?

Also would you mind doing up a tut for that flesh and also your red. Both are just suberb!


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thank you very much, Jacobite. I'm not sure how much time I spend per mini, but it's prolly too much. :shok: I can try and work it out though.

I'll do a tut for the reds at least because all of the colors are still available. The flesh tones are a problem as the base colors are way oop, but I'll do one anyhow when I do my next bare head.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Three down seven to go!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very, VERY nice brother, very nice.


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

il second that its a really gritty CSM scheme you got there suits the models purfecly


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. I'm still not sold on the exposed glowy powercables on the pack, but they are growing on me.

Progress on the Champ!










I need to fix the tip of the sword, it's funny the things you notice when taking pics.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Definitely keep the exposed cable hoss, they add a great deal to the models. Nice work on the champ as well.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks Bro!

...and then there were four!










































Up next the Icon bearer.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

BDJV said:


> Thanks Bro!
> 
> ...and then there were four!
> 
> ...



Man that pain job is insane! Keep it going

Chaosftw


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Absolutely superb, I can't wait to see an entire army in this colour scheme.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback, I appreciate it!

Progress on the icon bearer.










I figured I better start painting the Warband emblem before I get to far behind. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Here is the first half of Squad Sokar is finished. 









bigger pic


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Here is the start of my Predator "Master Blaster"!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

everything's lookin good man! Nice colour scheme you've got going on here! The squad looks great bro! The port lenses for the driver really give it an ominous glow! Great choice of green for that, props!!


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks Dude!

Here's where I got today; working on my freehand plus the lights and vision ports. B)


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

This is the final WIP pic. It shows the start of the last of the freehand. I should have the finished pics up tonight or in the morning.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

very nice man! Great free hand too, I love it! Still can't get over the green on the lenses, how'd you do that? Is that scorpion green mixed up with white or bleached bone?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Even though this will be a small comment all I can say is: TOP FUCKIN' NOTCH!


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

I'd like thank you both very much! :mrgreen:

Let me present the finished version of "Master Blaster" for your viewing pleasure!.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I repeat my above statement :grin:


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

very nice especaly skin tones


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

I love nothing more than a well painted tank, big open areas to challenge the artist, plenty of scope to put freehand in there and not to mention the weathering you can apply to them. 

Your tank is a perfect example of all the above and the choice of colours really complement each other +rep :good:





Warpath


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Totally splendid painting, very neat and tidy:biggrin:


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback guys!

Looky what showed up in my mailbox for my Birthday next week! :shok: 










That's right a Doombringer Annihilation force! :biggrin: Outfrakin'standing!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice! Gotta love that! now get on that shit man lets see some conversions! otherwise all else looks awesome!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I love that Annihilation force! 90 bucks for three boxes of termies and a Lord... oi! I just finished putting mine together! I'll be interested to see what you do with this stuff!


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice job so far BDJV, cant wait to see some more work from you.

-Trevor D

:Happy to see a nicely done chaos army cyclops:


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Beatuiful....well as beautiful as chaos gets anyway!


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys!

Here is the mock up for my Chaos Lord.










Is the pose menacing enough? Should I use the Chaos star thingy on his base or is he good with out it?


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

wow, he gives of a nice angry feel there, like hes just spotted another enemy!
i think he needs some sort of cape or somthing to go on his shoulders, as for the chaos star base, it depends if you want him to stand out from the rest of the termies, like be heigher then them. you call there!
good job! +rep!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Just happened across this thread - thought I'd seen it before, but clearly not. Really impressed chap, some excellent work and a consistently high standard.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

It depends of if you want him to have a cloak or not B. If not then I would have him standing on the star but if so then it will set him apart enough if you don't want the star.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback! I plan on using the cloak and tabard/loincloth pieces that came with the lord mini. 

I'm debating giving him an 'Evil Spock' 









or a Ming the Merciless goatee.










I think I'll save the chaos star 'thingamabob' for my second DP's base.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Here is the completed body for the Lord.


























Here is his head sporting a goatee!










As soon as it warms up he’s ready for priming.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

The lord has been primered and deconstructed. Painting has started.

Here is a boring update, but the lords base ready for him to be completed.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good hoss and that base is sweet. The model will really stand out on that.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

cool man, I love the base! Nice paint work on that!


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks guys.

Here is where I'm at as I head out to work. I've decided to do his cape red with a black lining. I need to do a little clean up the freehand on the cape.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

aw man, you went to work instead of finishing this guy up for us.. damn! LOL He's lookin good, that freehand is sick man, yellow on black eh... now that's a trick!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good so far but I do have a question: why does the gold trim look...fuzzy?


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

I saw that too, but I just checked and it is completely smooth. So maybe it's the lighting.


----------



## zboy234 (Dec 29, 2007)

beautiful work so far looking forward to more :grin: chaos has never looked so good:victory:

cheers Zboy234


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

All your work is F-ing fantasic i really like the predator and your free hand work is great too.

Keep up all the great work! :victory:


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Really good work, like the freehand on the cloak :good:


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback!

Here is a WIP of my first regular Termie with a Comi-Plasma and heresy styled helmet!


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Here's an update on KTB the Chaos lord!









I think I'm gonna try for the Ming eyebrows too. 










The gold is done minus a couple of touch-ups and I've got one highlight on the bronze to do.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

lookin good as always man!


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback.

The flesh is slightly more greenish grey than the photos indicate.

I decided this might give a better appreciation for the head and main body.










Edit: Here is where I'm stopping tonight. I glued his head it ended up looking a little more to the left than I initially planned but I still think it'll work.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

I have a question for y'all. :grin:

Should I do the same freehand pattern on both sides of the cape? Watcha think?


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry for the lack of updates, I've had camera and computer issues. Here's a squad of Plague Marines I'm working on.










I should be able to get some finished pics of the Chaos Lord up in the next few days.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> Should I do the same freehand pattern on both sides of the cape? Watcha think?


I think so yes. Would look really cool in my opinion. That lord is coming along quite nicely man, will be sweet when it is done. Any chance of bigger pics of the PM's?


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

To disagree with the Wraithlord(turns on a forcefield, I don't take chances with chaos marines) I would recomend two different designs. Chaos is Change after all.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. 

Here is a preview of the more or less finished Lord. I've got a couple of touch-ups I just noticed. I should get some all around pics probably tomorrow night.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Very well done. Love the prince +rep from me.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks, Dude!

I've decided I'm not thrilled with the red power weapons. I'm debating changing them; I'm just not sure which would look best green, blue or purple. What do y'all think?

Here's what I'm gonna start working on tonight.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Here's an update on the Sorcerer, I'm unsure if his robes are gonna be red to meld into the Soul Reapers theme or blue to show his dedication to Tzeentch.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Here are a couple of WIP's of my second Oblit conversion.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Lookin good man! Hate the disc, but it's the model, not the collector LOL I really think his robes should be purple, a combo of red and blue. That way he's got both dedications being shown while not sticking to the typical Tzeentch colour and not having the run of the mill unit colour too!


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm still making progress on the Sorcerer and Oblit, but it's been an extremely busy month for me in the real world. Hopefully I can get back into the swing of good and consistand updates.

I've just converted a Chaos Dread to look less like this









but more like this









Here is the WIP pic of the Dread


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice conversion work BDJV. Simple and effective. Now don't you wish that dreads were as cool in game as they are to look at?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

That oblit is coming along nicely, it is a really good little conversion that you do to them, I like it lots!


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Nice conversion work BDJV. Simple and effective. Now don't you wish that dreads were as cool in game as they are to look at?


Yes, I do.  Lucky for me I play a lot of 2nd ed games where models actually have restricted LOS. :grin: So Chaos dreads aren't as bad in those games. 



squeek said:


> That oblit is coming along nicely, it is a really good little conversion that you do to them, I like it lots!


Thanks Squeek, I should have updated pics of him tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Great painting BDJV and brilliant conversions! I really like your Raptors and the Obliterator looks great, any chance of a scale shot next to a standard obliterator or a standard marine? It must be huge! Great work overall!


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks RC! Here is a size comparison from when I was painting the Oblit.










The conversion makes them real hulking beasts as they should be.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

BDJV said:


> Thanks RC! Here is a size comparison from when I was painting the Oblit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have to agree! That Oblit really looks great! That is one thing I hated about the Oblits they did not look big enough.. well that and I hated painting them because of the way the model is. But you certainly fixed both issues. Great model!

Hey how are those raptors coming along?

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm working on the Raptors and the Sorcerer right now. I will hopefully have a pic update of them tonight.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

That Oblit is awesome mate. The size-up has worked really well - a totally imposing model now.


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

WOW that is some amazing stuff nice work + rep.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

crimson skull said:


> WOW that is some amazing stuff nice work + rep.


Crimson you repped the wrong person lol.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Heres the finished 2nd Oblit conversion awaiting paint. Damn, I still need to drill out the gun barrels. 


































Sorry for the lack of updates life has been crazy.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow your conversionn work is amazing! I have gladly spent an hour just oogling your models. *must fight temptation to start chaos* 
One question, on you predator, how did you paint the gargoyles on the guns? The gold seems like it is gold plated almost. 
Ohh and I almost forgot Plus rep!!!!!!!


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the comments! :victory: 

The gold is painted with Vallejo paints. It starts with a basecoat of Brass then it gets a brown ink wash. The first highlight is brass and gold mixed 1 to 1. The second highlight is pure gold with a final highlight of gold mixed 2 to 1 with silver.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Man BD, I wish I had thought of that for my Oblits as that looks so much better than the standard taking a shit pose they are in. Awesome work. Did you have to cut and repose the knees area to do that?


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Man BD, I wish I had thought of that for my Oblits as that looks so much better than the standard taking a shit pose they are in. Awesome work. Did you have to cut and repose the knees area to do that?


Thanks Dude. k:

Yes I had to cut him at the knees as well as the hips. I'll repost the rear pic of the wip.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Here is the Sorcerer of Tzeentch about 80% done, but he is definitely table ready.


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

Firstly BDJV .....*sound of jaw smacking on ground*

those have to be some of the best models ive seen, u sir are an inspiration. Those Oblit's also look amazing, i love the conversions u have done for them. I was origianally disapointed because i thought it said Soul Drinkers and this was an army of them, now im definatly glad i made that mistake

My only critisism is that u made my jaw hurt.

+Rep


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, Micklez!

I'm now back at my Chaos stuff! I'm trying to balance working on both my Chaos and Wolves at the same time, I've been painting the second Oblit, pics tomorrow.

Here is one of two Defilers, I'm working on right now.










They are both going to get custom painstakingly converted metal tentacles coming outta the left side of the torso.

Remember Krug the "Beheader" Warlord of the Soul Reapers warband? 










I've been rethinking how to use him. As much as I love the look of a Chaos Lord in Terminator armor, they really aren't that great in game. He has been relegated to story driven play or large points games over 2000 points; where I can field enough Terminators and Landraiders to keep him safe. 

Then I got to thinking, if I am usually fielding him in large points games why not spend the extra 110 points and use him as a counts as Abaddon.

Abaddon is a monster, his stats and special rules are befitting the vision I have for Krug.

Lord Krug needs a new shooter! He is moving into the wonderful workd of 'counts as'.

So here is the mock up, to represent the Talon of Horus. It still needs greenstuffing, but I think this should work out.


















With this simple weapon conversion and swap I should be able to use him as a cheap Chaos Lord or pull off a 'counts as' Abaddon; as there is not description of what the Talon looks like in the codex now. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

looks really awesome i think its a good idea! do you happen to have any bigger pics of the beheader cose i think he looks so awesome


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Azwraith said:


> looks really awesome i think its a good idea! do you happen to have any bigger pics of the beheader cose i think he looks so awesome


Is this big enough!?! :laugh:


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

yes yes it is.. MORE ANGLES.. unless its all in gallery i should search for it there.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Not in the gallery yet, but I'll do a 360 shoot when I get the new weapon in place.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Great lord BDJV. I'll look forward to see it finished, same as the defilers.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the possitive feedback!  

Here is a WIP of my new Defiler with Soul Reaper pattern close combat tentacles!










Close up of the tentacles.


----------



## Lucius The Typhus (Apr 5, 2009)

0.o wow. How did you do the fricking awesome tentacles??


----------



## Bardictraveller (May 11, 2009)

Awesome work mate !
love your Lord, his scyte is neat!

+rep


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks guys!



Lucius The Typhus said:


> 0.o wow. How did you do the fricking awesome tentacles??


The tentcles were made from floral wire. I hand wrapped each one individually and they are all vary length. 

I figure that if you can possess a vehicle you can have retractable living metal tentacles.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Time for me to stop procrastinating; it's time to finally paint my Khorne Berzerkers for the Soul Reapers, and retire the last squad from my old WE army.

So as a way to force myself to finish the squad I have given the squad to my buddy who bought the rest of the old army.

Here are the WIP's for the rest of the Squad.










The Skull Champion carries 8 skulls to represent his dedication to Khornes sacred number. These are comprised of 6 skulls, one severed head and his own head as a final offering.











Here's todays progress on the Skull Champion.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

wow, i love your termi lord, it is pretty amazing, so + rep. where did you get the scythe from because i have been looking for one for my own termi lord?


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

I just came into a free box of Possessed Chaos marines, I also have an unopened box of Chaos marines. I'm not fond of the rules for the possessed so I figured I would combine these fantastic models with standard CSM's to make Aspiring Champions.

I've decided to do these three options for each squad of PM's and CSM's.

1 Powerfist with bolter
2 Power Weapon with bolter
3 Powerfist with combi-flamer 

All the current Champs are losing their Bolters for combi-flamers. I figure the more chosen/possessed the simpler the grear.

For my Zerkers I'm doing these three
1 Powerfist with bp
2 Power Weapon with bp
3 Powerfist with plasma pistol 


Here are the first two Aspiring Champions for the Soul Reapers.

Both are armed with a Powerfist and a Bolter.


















I think they are going to be a fantastic addition to the Reapers!


It is time that I finished Klytus the “Unhinged” my counts as Kharn the Betrayer conversion I started ages ago. I love the detail in the original Kharn mini and decided to use the body as the base for the conversion. Props to IP for sh0wing me the Kharn right foot on a rock pose, that made this conversion finally come together!


















I also finally started painting my Landraider I built back in Feb.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

nice posing and use of the Marines man. I love how you've used the bitz and really made a squad look like your own!! Well done bro! Gotta rep ya on that!


----------



## Masito (Jul 17, 2009)

goddamnit BD, you have really captured the feel of chaos i think! very very nice scheme!!

your conversion works are amazing aswell! +rep


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the fantastic comments and the Rep!

I have been working on the background for the Soul Reapers you can find the latest work here.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

After a long series of real life issues ranging from computer to health, I am back. Hard at work on finishing up the whole Soul Reapers project; including background, miniatures and a Fandex.

Here's what I have been working on.

Finished Aspiring Champion

































Modeling the Sorcerer special character: Xusia the Master of Malevolence. I am painting him currently.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for reviving this thread. I had not seen any of your work before and I must say it is stunning. The upright oblits are a work of art. The Dp in your first post is a beast of a paintjob. Your conversions and bits selections are absolutely top notch. Thanks for pointing out how far I have to go. 

The name of the sorcerer in your first and last posts wouldn't be an old AD&D referance would it? Spectacular model by the way.


Most repworthy.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome back sir!

Diggin the latest two pics for sure, especially the sorc. Something cool about that in particular for me.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Totally agree with Wraithlord on the Sorcerer, a very well posed model and a brilliant conversion work on him


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Here is the Sorcerer: Xusia the Master of Malevolence in all his painted glory. This was my first attempt at lightning on a Force weapon, I think it turned out Ok.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice and clean paint job, best i've seen you do so far. Great stuff mate


----------



## stuff (Jan 16, 2010)

nice painting skills man! i really like your "Xusia the Master of Malevolence" character, out of interest where did his left hand come from??


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, I appreciate it. The hand is from the space marine terminator librarian.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Here is a Rhino that I've been working on, it's not finished yet. I really didn't like how the tarnished bronze was turning out with the drybrush techniques I was using; so I busted out the old airbrush and started over again.

This time I decided to attempt to get the tarnished bronze effect with the airbrush. I must say I am quite pleased with this first Rhino, so much so that I will be painting all the rest of the tanks using this technique.


































The top doors were inspired by this piece of artwork created for my homebrew codex project. I think it turned out great, although it is a little off center.


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Awesome Work mate, i think this deserves some rep.


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Love how simple but effective your soul eater conversion is. This makes it really stand out. well done man.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Here are my first two converted Chosen Marines, the icon bearer and melta dude. I got a set of the FW Zerker heads and WE shoulder armor from one of my blog followers; I obviously took of the 'bunny ears' and I think the helmets looks very slick with out them! I will be covering up the planet part of the WE logo on all the shoulders.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice my man. The sorc and the rhino really turned out and just makes me want to see these Chosen all finished up.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Just finished going through from the start.

You have even made Obliterators (one of my least favourite models) look good.

Now I really need to up my game.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Two more Chosen ready for priming!


















This is shaping up to be my most dynamic squad of Soul Reapers yet!


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

Holy Crap. This stuff is fantastic. Keep it up, can't wait to see more!k:


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

You're army is fantastically painted. Great work, and I can't wait to see those chosen. +rep!


----------



## Vredesbyrd (May 13, 2010)

The Chosen are looking fantastic mate, those chopped down FW heads looks really cool and are an inspired choice.


----------

